# Retired K9 looking for home in CA



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I cannot verify the story but Westside GSD Rescue in LA has a reportedly "retired" from service K9 named "Splash Von Bakersfield" who was surrendered due to "allergies." 

I have been following events/dogs at this shelter for a while, and they need help on every level. I don't think Splash has been there for too long. She's beautiful and, if her story is true, she obviously needs a responsible and knowledgeable forever home. 

I can't post a direct link for just her picture, but she's on their home page near the bottom. Brace yourself for an unbelievably diversified quantity of extraordinary dogs that are all in need of homes. 

http://www.sheprescue.org


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Here she is. This is a great rescue. I just got a dog from them.

Splash


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Flyinghayden - thank you so much for the pic assist! How wonderful you got one of their dogs - so, so many to choose from. Gunner has already taken my heart but Splash is right there with him.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Would you like this Post moved to the Rescue Section?


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She is a beautiful lady, I hope she finds a forever couch very soon. She sure deserves it.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerWould you like this Post moved to the Rescue Section?


 Yes, please. She is in a shelter so no apparent immediate euth danger. I am trying to pin down some more specifics on her which is why delayed in responding to you. I'll update my post as soon as I have a response from shelter. Thanks much WT!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She's actually in rescue-even better! 

Westside does post dogs that are in shelters on their front page though: http://www.sheprescue.org/index.htm


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Update - Westside is reporting that Splash has been ADOPTED!!!!!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

wow, there are some gorgeous dogs on there! I love that black male. Wish I could take him!


----------

